# Green Chile Rollover Bites



## Mai (Aug 27, 2002)

Green Chile Rollover Bites 

- Courtesy of members3.boardhost.com/mar/aoh/

Makes 32 bites 

1 8-ounce package refrigerated crescent roll dough 

2 3-ounce packages cream cheese, softened, cut in half 

2 4-ounce cans diced green chilies 

1/3 cup milk 

1 egg 

11/3 cups dry bread crumbs 

1 1.25-ounce package taco seasoning mix 

Salsa 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Grease baking sheet. 

Separate dough into four 3-by-6-inch rectangles on cutting board; press seams closed. Spread half block cream cheese onto each rectangle; top each rectangle with half can chilies. Fold rectangles in half lengthwise; cut each into 8 pieces. 

Combine milk and egg in small bowl. Combine bread crumbs and seasoning mix in shallow dish. Dip each bite into milk mixture; roll in breadcrumb mixture. Place on prepared baking sheet. 

Bake 18 to 20 minutes until golden brown. Serve with salsa.


----------

